# Portable generator



## DDhorton (May 19, 2013)

What one should I get? So many choices


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Not sure what you are lookin for. I have used and know others that have the Honda 2000 models. They are very reliable, fuel efficent, and weight in at around 48lbs. I have ran one with about a half load for 14+ hours on just over 1 gallon of fuel.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I would get a free program from the internet to access what your needs are before you buy anything. Consider what you need to power. Remember you cannot power your entire house with a portable generator. Also consider how you are going to connect your generator to your home. You cannot just plug it in to your breaker box. You need an box designed to power up certain circuits in your home without providing power back into the lines coming into your house. YOU can electrocute a line worker trying to fix the lines when the power is down. 
Also consider what you are going to use as a fuel source (Gasoline, Propane, Natural Gas, Diesel or some other source)

Also remember that most portable generators cannot be run without cool down time. You can burn up a generator in a very short time. 

If you buy a HONDA unit be sure it is a real Honda. there are counterfeit products sold even in big box stores. 

Consider the ratings of the generators. there is peak and run. RUN power is very important. 

Also remember you can just connect the generator directly to appliances. This is a simple way to do it but far from ideal. I wish you the best GB


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> I would get a free program from the internet to access what your needs are before you buy anything. Consider what you need to power.


Great Idea!



GrinnanBarrett said:


> Remember you cannot power your entire house with a portable generator. Also consider how you are going to connect your generator to your home. You cannot just plug it in to your breaker box. You need an box designed to power up certain circuits in your home without providing power back into the lines coming into your house. YOU can electrocute a line worker trying to fix the lines when the power is down.


I'm pretty sure he's not looking to tie into his home since he is asking about portable generators.. I could be wrong... but if he is, I think he's looking at the wrong product.



GrinnanBarrett said:


> If you buy a HONDA unit be sure it is a real Honda. there are counterfeit products sold even in big box stores.


Say what? Sorry... but I'm not buying that for a second, unless you live overseas. In the US and Canada, I'd eat my hat if that's true... any links to back up that claim?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

You might also pick up a couple 12 GA extension cords. The standard 14 GA extension cords are fine if you want a lightbulb but if you want to run a freezer you will need a heavier extension cord.

I also like the Honda 2000 series. If you get two of them you can tie them together for twice the power or just run one. This gives you redundancy. As a generator gets its better efficiency when used closer to its capacity being able to use one or both can make your fuel go further.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

14 gauge is pretty good, I see 16 gauge cords all the time and even in 100ft lengths with multiple sockets And they are running 15 amp powertools or have large appliances plugged in.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

I like the Yamaha inverter series, especially the propane-capable models. Older, traditional camshaft engine, not as big as the Honda's engine, but I don't run wide-open anyway. If you get a pair you have parallel capability. It is easier or me to store propane than gasoline right now.

I've read several stories of late about Hondas not doing so well on long runs (continuous til failure). I don't care for the synthetic camshaft as well. That said, there is a larger service network for Hondas than Yamaha. Honestly, I wouldn't feel bad with a Honda.

These smaller engines have a finite life and often need maintenance to live a full life; oil changes are very important, and I put a little fan to help with cooling. Valve adjustment is also important.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have an older Yamaha generator EF 1000 which I got back in the mid 80's I have done very little maintenance on it. It still runs and puts out rated output today. When I first got it I used it for my 17 foot trailer when I went (so called) camping in the mountains in Colorado. It did the job. I love my morning coffee and plugged it in every morning to the electric coffee maker. It would draw the generator way down but never popped the breaker and held up. To my knowledge most coffee makers take about 1200 watts to operate so I would say it held out well. Now I also have a diesel (Kubota engine) Yamaha (Y2K) genset. Its what I use to run my house when power goes out. Have found Yamaha to be very reliable so far. I did have a Honda portable I believe 6500 watt gen but the generator itself went out, motor still good and found to be too expensive to repair, but on Honda's behalf it had lots of hours on it when I bought it. It was both set up for gas and propane and I bought it cheap 350 bucks. Too bad to hear about Hondas problems, they are/were some of the best gensets on the market. I think if prices were on issue and a Honda ended up being cheaper I would still consider it. One other point brought up was being able to add another generator with it to double your wattage, I would take that option as it allows you to keep within a budget now and add later if your power needs increase, get another


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh yea, if you get extension cords stick to the 12ga. If your just using it for a 10/15 foot length and running a small tool (drill) a 14ga will work but as for distance away from genset 14ga not recommended and makes your gen work harder especially if your running multiple items and getting closer to drawing full generator capacity. If your looking for a large wattage portable genset go 10ga.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Like everyone here is saying, all tools have a purpose a generator has a function, in a emergency what will be your primary usage?, in an emergency is not a good idea to waste fuel on tv,computers,coffee makers, nor keeping your house air-condition; food preservation is primary so the Honda 2000/3000 watt unit comes to mind, is quiet ,fuel efficient and reliable plus with a tri fuel conversion kit will operated with fuel/propane/natural gas and the addition of
http://www.amazon.com/IPI-BERG-Dual-Extender-Generators/dp/B003BURT3C will give you 72 running hours and don`t forget the 12volt battery charging cables, they come handy.


----------

